# Fatties and more for Brunch



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Needed to eat some things up out of the fridge today so figured would start early!

Not sure what I will do with the extra 1 and a half we wont eat, but I am sure I have friends gonna want to come by today and say hello, haha









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lolzzz


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hahahaha, Jason gonna steal it now


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

sitting here showing it to my son I said I see a foot! he said what does that mean.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Got busy and forgot the money shot!

If I was eating bread anymore, would have a thick slice of this on a biscuit!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW look at that thing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I caught it in the 1st pic but it is not an intentional shown foot so I will excuse that one!!!! hahaha 



Looks like good eating at your place Jason! I haven't done a meatloaf in years, gonna have to do it again!!! I love making the bacon blanket weave!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good Eats!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yum, looks mighty tasty from where I am.
Nice cook!


----------

